# Dry skin!!!Please help with some remedies!!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought that maybe DUncan had fleas since he was scratching some and biting his back area. So while combing him today I noticed he has dry skin and it looks like he has dandruff.Can puppies get dandruff? I have been using Petfresh shampoo and conditioner and he was fine,but recently it has gotten flaky and since he's dark brown it's really noticeable.
Is there a special shampoo/conditioner I should be using? I'm going to the vet for a check up on Monday.Please,any thought on this???
Thanks so much
Dot


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Make sure it's not a flea problem. It could be an allergic reaction to flea bites and you might not see the fleas. There are things you can put on the skin for the itch, but I would get a diagnosis first. You don't want to make it any worse by using thw wrong product.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Could he still get fleas after being treated with Frontline??I can't even blame myself,the vet tech did the first application for me so I would know what to do.
I don't know about everyone else,but I feel like I did when my daughters were little and they got something I wasn't sure of.It's funny,being a pharmacist I have no problem with dealing with others but when it comes to my family I become brain dead.:frusty: LOL!!
Dot


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

couple things come to mind: 
1. Possible food allergy or environmental allergy can act that way in a dog.
2. Not getting out all of the shapoo when bathing him. 

Good luck!

BTW--i love the new picture of Duncan in you avatar.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

When did you treat for fleas? Bites can be itchy for days. Have you changed food or treats? Are you rinsing really well after bathing? Is it a puppy shampoo you are using? Some of the adult shampoos might be to strong. There can be so many reasons.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh!!!Well the food has not changed,nor have the treats.He does like to run around the yard in and out of the bushes,so that may be it.Wish me luck trying to get him to stop doing that!!:biggrin1: 
His shampoo is a puppy shampoo,but I may switch to a more gentler formula maybe one for sensitive skin.
My avatar pic is of my precious Duncan and my precious oldest daughter.Now I need to get a new pics on my youngest daughter up there otherwise there will be h**l to pay!!!
Thanks for the advice all
DOt


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My girlfriends Hav has a terrible itch problem this time of year, every year. they tried food, shampoos, steroids, and it seems that he is just allergic to something in the air or on the grass. She gives him benedryl when he gets bad & he stops biting himself - at least for a while. 
Laurie


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sprinkle Omega 3-6-9 oil over the food. Give food with salmon in...
You'll see the difference by the 3rd, by the 6th week, you'll see it also in the coat.....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Dot. Not to scare you but did you check for a flea. It could be gone. My old dog had what I thought was dandruff and when I went to the vet they said it was from a flea!!!!! Yuck.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My puppy has dry skin too, and the flakes show up against his black hair  I've been adding a little salmon oil to his food. On my adult Hav, in the wintertime, I will do a hot oil treatment every other time I bathe him - someone suggested it to me as a remedy for dry skin and hair. Just some ideas...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Fleas leave something called flea dirt - it is not like dandruff . It is darker and gritty ... Usually the dog has a really bad case of the itchies . Dogs may be allergic not to the flea but to the actual flea bite . it is in the fleas salivia .
This may be dry skin or an allergy to food or shampoo . It is hard to evaluate without us seeing exactly what you are seeing . The vet can tell in an instant if it fleas .. 
I agree in trying the omegas and salmon oil if you think it is a dryness thing . It will make a difference in the coat over time not right away ..
.Try and find an organic shampoo witout all the additives .. Rinse the dog well - shampoos can leave a residue .. 
Usually if the dog is being treated for fleas he does not get fleas unless there is a very heavy infestation in your area.. 
There may be some type of pollen in your area that your dog is is allergic to and it is causing a reaction -also it may be a food sensitivity - especially to corn ..
Good luck .. Try and stay away from steriods if you can -in the long run it is hard on their immune system .


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

How often do you bath your dog? There is a thread on this one out there. I was nuts when I first got Houston and I was bathing him every week. I backed down and do spot treatments like Laurie F mentioned and that cut down on the itches. I also switched his dog food to Purina Pro Plan so I am not sure which one helped with the itches or if they both did the trick.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Speaking of "flea dirt". the way to check if indeed it is flea dirt is to squeeze a little bit of it in a damp kleenex. If it is flea dirt , you will see a red colour ( actually blood)....

David


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jane and Suuske, great advice about adding the oil and/or salmon. So far none of my Havs get very itchy skin.... touch wood! 

Good luck Dot! Let us know if you see any improvement soon.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Fleas leave something called flea dirt - it is not like dandruff . It is darker and gritty ... .


Thanks Cosmo's Mom for the explanation. I guess I was a little confused. After 16 years of my other dog, I only had a problem once. That isn't a bad thing. Now that I think about it, I think it was a tick that the vet took off the dog. When I noted something about dandruff, they related it to the tick. I think they molt and that is what I saw.


----------



## lisadee123 (Nov 15, 2010)

*dry skin*

My dog has been scratching like crazy. His sisters from the same litter have had/have the same problem. I started cooking for him, he get the flea treatment and after reading some of the post I will try the olive oil. I can see the dandruff like flakes on his rear end area only.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another vote for Omega 3 oil.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Dry Skin*

I would love to know what the Vet said. 
I went threw over 2mo of itching and dry skin with maddie . Our vet did three skin tests and frontline and a stronger one for mites.
She gave us a special shampoo that we leave on for ten Min.
I too was worried about bathing her to much because I read that that can dry out their skin.
The vet added a pill called Hydroxzine It stopped the itching. She took 2 a day for about a week. Then one a day for another half week. 
Her skin still had the dandruff looking white skin flakes. we stopped the pill last saterday and on sunday she was itching just as bad as before.

After posting what seems to be the same issue . I took the advice of a few very nice people and added FISH OIL By monday she was so much better. And so far today she has not itched once. Seasonal allergies? Dry Skin? At least I know its not Fleas, Mites, or her food. 
Please let me know what your vet said


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure if this will help, but I used to give my guys grizzly salmon oil.


----------



## boysenme (Jan 21, 2011)

First time on this site. I have a wonderful little female, Maggie, who is an absolute joy. I've taken her to the vet for her itchy skin, and the vet checked her stem to stern. No mites, no fleas, no hair loss, nothing but pink, healthy skin. I'm SO glad to find this forum site, and to discover itchiness is common to Havanese, and specifically to those with a black coat.

Maggie eats natural dog food with salmon and yam. I tried putting a little extra fish oil on top, but she turns her nose to it. The vet recommended Benadryl, but that had no effect. A friend recommended ground flax seed, which she actually loved... for about 3 days. 

After reading many, many posts here, I think I'll try fish oil again. She doesn't get canned food, but I'll buy some just to mix in the fish oil. Hopefully she is fooled!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

boysenme said:


> First time on this site. I have a wonderful little female, Maggie, who is an absolute joy. I've taken her to the vet for her itchy skin, and the vet checked her stem to stern. No mites, no fleas, no hair loss, nothing but pink, healthy skin. I'm SO glad to find this forum site, and to discover itchiness is common to Havanese, and specifically to those with a black coat.
> 
> Maggie eats natural dog food with salmon and yam. I tried putting a little extra fish oil on top, but she turns her nose to it. The vet recommended Benadryl, but that had no effect. A friend recommended ground flax seed, which she actually loved... for about 3 days.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Since you're new, please go to the thread "Introduce Yourself Part 2" so everyone can meet you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

boysenme said:


> First time on this site. I have a wonderful little female, Maggie, who is an absolute joy. I've taken her to the vet for her itchy skin, and the vet checked her stem to stern. No mites, no fleas, no hair loss, nothing but pink, healthy skin. I'm SO glad to find this forum site, and to discover itchiness is common to Havanese, and specifically to those with a black coat.
> 
> Maggie eats natural dog food with salmon and yam. I tried putting a little extra fish oil on top, but she turns her nose to it. The vet recommended Benadryl, but that had no effect. A friend recommended ground flax seed, which she actually loved... for about 3 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## boysenme (Jan 21, 2011)

Suzi...thanks for your reply. Maddie is adorable! Her 5 mo photo looks like she could be Maggie's sister. It seems like Maggie goes on her scratching binges only during the night (which wakes us up) and in the morning. Not so much during the day. Worse after she comes from the groomers, although I leave special shampoo and conditioner there for them to use. I also read here that using a hotter temp hair dryer aggrivates the skin, so maybe that's something else I have to discuss with my groomer. 

Maggie is on Comfortis, and reading the small print, itchy skin is one of the possible side effects. I switched her to another flea/heartworm medication for 3 months, and that didn't help either, so we're back to Comfortis.

I'll ask my vet for the Virbac Epi-Soothe. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

boysenme said:


> Suzi...thanks for your reply. Maddie is adorable! Her 5 mo photo looks like she could be Maggie's sister. It seems like Maggie goes on her scratching binges only during the night (which wakes us up) and in the morning. Not so much during the day. Worse after she comes from the groomers, although I leave special shampoo and conditioner there for them to use. I also read here that using a hotter temp hair dryer aggrivates the skin, so maybe that's something else I have to discuss with my groomer.
> 
> Maggie is on Comfortis, and reading the small print, itchy skin is one of the possible side effects. I switched her to another flea/heartworm medication for 3 months, and that didn't help either, so we're back to Comfortis.
> 
> I'll ask my vet for the Virbac Epi-Soothe. Thank you for the recommendation!


 We Want pictures of Maggie! Keep trying it took me a while to figure it out I am not good at explaining computer stuff hope someone else can help you. The button you push is under the smile faces go to the arrow down tell you see manage attachments. I like to put my picture in the documents section of my computer so it is easier to find . try to just follow the directions from their:frusty:


----------



## boysenme (Jan 21, 2011)

<grin> Well, it appears I was able to add the avatar. I have a couple more photos in my album, which i think anyone can access...?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I notice after being in a motel a couple days, mine often get itchy and their hair/skin seems to be drying out. I'm sure it is the dry heat because, if I condition them after a day or so at home they are back to normal. If they itch otherwise, it is usually because they need a bath. Do you brush her regularly? Brushing not only removes dead hair, it stimulates the skin.


----------



## boysenme (Jan 21, 2011)

Funny you should mention that, Becky...the brushing thing. Because I keep Maggie short/puppy cut look, i don't think I brush her often enough. Now, when she's cuddled up next to me on the couch in the evenings, I've started brushing. Do you have a type of brush that you recommend? I have a soft, natual bristle brush.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Natural bristle brushes are good and I have several. I prefer a pin brush. The one I like best has greyhound on the back, I guess that's the brand. I bought it from a vendor at a show. Alot of people like the Chris Christensen brushes. They're fine, but I have one that the pins fell out and they are supposed to last forever. When you brush, be sure to brush against the way the hair grows and get down to the skin. Brush in layers. Hope this is all that is causing the problem. Becky


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I think salmon oil is a great thing for their skin and coat. Havee has the itchies lately but I think it's the new soft food I was giving him. Back to the old food and I think he's getting better. It takes time though. I recently started him on Solid Gold Sea Meal supplement instead of the slamon oil just to change things up. I agree with brushing. Keep it up, I think it's good for their skin and especially their coat no matter how short they are trimmed.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're not all ready, run a humidifier inside. I've found the dry winter air, with the heat running inside, just makes it dry and they get itchy and flaky. Adding some water to the air makes a big difference.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Couple other thinks to consider. Ask your vet whether he'd recommend antibiotics until it clears up. He might also get you a prescription for Benedryl to alleviate the itching. I'm going through the same thing with Maxi right now and it is not fleas or allergies...just a dry skin patch that she keeps nipping at. Her saliva doesn't help the matter either so I've been washing the area several times a day. Of all the topical treatments I've used it is aloe gel taken right from the plant on my window cell that seems to be working the best!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Dot - I am wondering if your got the dry skin problem resolved? I just got a wee girl and she has dandruff and attacks herself. Now we just got her, so we are using the same food as the breeder. From reading these posts it seems like I should maybe add some fish oil to her diet, but other than that did anything else work for you? We have our first vet appointment on Tuesday, so we will discuss it with her too, but everyone on this forum seems to have the best advice. 

Duncan is lovely! Are you scottish? I am scottish and named my wee girl Whisky


----------

